# Webcam detected by skype for web but black box without images.



## fufukauliza (Sep 26, 2021)

Hello to all,
i wanted to use skype so i installed chromium to use skype for web.
Failing to make him recognize webcam and microphone I followed this guide: https://www.davidschlachter.com/misc/freebsd-webcam-browser.
My Microsoft lifecam 5000 hd works fine, in fact chromium browser was detected by webcamtest.com site.
Unfortunately skype for web also by authorizing the site to use the webcam and microphone detects the model but shows me only a black box.

Any suggestions on how to do it?

Thanks.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Sep 27, 2021)

fufukauliza said:


> … chromium to use skype for web. …



Not the answer that you want, but have you tried Firefox with any of the _Skype for Web_-oriented extensions? 

I'm aware of two but (sorry) at the time of writing I can't test properly to tell whether they're enough to enable video calling: 

web.skype.com for Firefox, which I installed a few months ago, not recently used
Skype Web FF a.k.a. Skype Web for Firefox.


----------



## Geezer (Sep 27, 2021)

What version of Freebsd are you using?

I found that skype in chromium _magically_ started working fully once I had upgraded to 13.0.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Sep 27, 2021)

fufukauliza said:


> … skype for web … black box. …



Chromium 92.0.4515.159_2

HP HD Webcam [Fixed]




USB camera (Philips 27P12 display)



Firefox 92.0.1,2 with the _web.skype.com for Firefox_ extension

Skype for Web



<https://teams.live.com/>




`pwcview -d /dev/video0` also confirms that FreeBSD 14.0-CURRENT works with the HP camera.


----------



## fufukauliza (Sep 27, 2021)

Geezer said:


> What version of Freebsd are you using?
> 
> I found that skype in chromium _magically_ started working fully once I had upgraded to 13.0.



Hi,

i use feebsd 13 p4


----------



## fufukauliza (Sep 27, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> Chromium 92.0.4515.159_2
> 
> HP HD Webcam [Fixed]
> 
> ...



Hi,

The webcam is also recognized to me but it remains as in your screenshot: webcam model recognized and black box.


----------



## Geezer (Sep 27, 2021)

When I run skype and go to the settings for audio and video, I get the black box too.

But if I actually call someone, video works perfectly.


----------



## fufukauliza (Sep 27, 2021)

Geezer said:


> When I run skype and go to the settings for audio and video, I get the black box too.
> 
> But if I actually call someone, video works perfectly.



Very interesting! I will try a video call with a friend as soon as possible.

Thanks.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 16, 2021)

fufukauliza said:


> … I will try a video call with a friend …



What was the result?


----------

